# Travel Destinations > Caribbean >  Ideas on cruises to the caribbean in October for honeymoon!!!

## Deal

I have never gone on a cruise but my fiance has her heart set on going on a caribbean destination cruise in October.   I have heard in October certain parts of the Caribbean are not the best places to visit due to storms etc.   We are looking for cruises that would have the least amount of kids on them. We are both in our mid 20's.   My question: Which cruise ships would ideal for this situation?  What's the expected price range? (we are looking for approximately 10 days)  Any thougths and feedback would be appreciated.   Thanks in advance..

----------

